# Song lyrics about Brixton/Lambeth



## editor (Feb 12, 2009)

I give you the Lambeth Walk:


> Lambeth you've never seen,
> The skies ain't blue, the grass ain't green.
> It hasn't got the Mayfair touch,
> But that don't matter very much.
> ...


And the Monochrome Set's lovely, "I Love Lambeth":


> I try to breathe
> I try to breathe
> But all I get
> Is a lung full of fumes
> ...


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 12, 2009)

About, or just mentioning as well?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 12, 2009)

editor said:


> I give you the Lambeth Walk:
> And the Monochrome Set's lovely, "I Love Lambeth":



You had Mrs Mills on repeat when you got home last night clearly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2009)

Now in the street there is violence 
And a lots of work to be done 
No place to hang out our washing 
And I can't blame all on the sun, oh no 

We gonna rock down to Electric Avenue 
And then we'll take it higher 
Oh we gonna rock down to Electric Avenue 
And then we'll take it higher 

Workin' so hard like a soldier 
Can't afford a thing on TV 
Deep in my heart I'm a warrior 
Can't get food for them kid, good God 

CHORUS 

Oh no... 
Oh no... 
Oh no... 
Oh no... 

CHORUS 

Who is to blame in one country 
Never can get to the one 
Dealin' in multiplication 
And they still can't feed everyone, oh no 

CHORUS 

Out in the street... 
Out in the street... 
Out in the playground... 
In the dark side of town... 

CHORUS 

Rock it in the daytime 
Rock it in the night ...


----------



## JimmyNothing (Feb 13, 2009)

My Grandad used to always sing a folk song at Christmas about the persecution of an Irishman in Brixton back from when he was a kid. I've never heard it since and wish I could remember how it went. All I remember is a tiny bit from the chorus... "Poor Irishman trusted them... justice for the Brixton Three." Wish I could remember more.

And Guns of Brixton by The Clash of course!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2009)

> In a dreary Brixton prison
> Where an Irish rebel lay
> By his side a priest was kneeling
> 'Ere his soul should pass away
> ...



That's not it obviously, but I came across it and can't say I know it


----------



## JimmyNothing (Feb 13, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's not it obviously, but I came across it and can't say I know it



It's not it, but good find! I've never heard that one. Nice lyrics


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 13, 2009)

In Acre Lane there is a barber showing photographs...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2009)

and another, The Brixton Busters



> Listen, listen, listen, here’s a song for Pearse and Nessan
> Known as the Brixton Busters far and wide
> Like a bolt right out of heaven they escaped from Brixton prison
> The Provos they could not keep inside
> ...


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 13, 2009)

*Send three and fourpence, we're going to a dance...*




			
				Miinnie the Minx said:
			
		

> In a dreary *Brixton* prison
> Where an Irish rebel lay



Don't get Fenian started  

Google only give six hits for those lyrics to _Shall My Soul Pass Through Old Ireland_ and ten times that number for variants on:



> In[G] a dreary *British *prison
> where an Irish rebel[D] lay


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2009)

and another

God, I remember the days when Brixton held Cat A prisoners and when the Irish broke out 



> Who needs lobotomy when we've got the ITV?
> Who needs ECT when there's good old BBC?
> Switch on the set, light up the screen,
> Fantasise and dream about what you might have been,
> ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2009)

Doing the Brixton walk, Oi!

That's one isn't it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2009)

editor said:


> And the Monochrome Set's lovely, "I Love Lambeth":



Well you would


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Doing the Brixton walk, Oi!
> 
> That's one isn't it?




No, that's Lambeth


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2009)

i'll start you off with 'guns of brixton', by the clash, and 'brixton busters', by the irish brigade:





> Listen, listen, listen here's a song for Pearse and Nessan
> Known as the Brixton Busters far and wide
> Like a bolt right out of Heaven, they escaped from Brixton prison
> The Provos they could not keep inside.
> ...


----------



## colacubes (Jul 4, 2009)

And God created Brixton - Carter USM



> I walked from my baby’s Brixton flat
> Into a riot
> I thought of maybe turning back
> Till things were quiet
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2009)

conflict, the ungovernable force

Fuck off you, fuck your violent threats, your
attempts to control the nation. Fuck off you
fucked up racist cunt, understand the situation
Back off you slimy worthless prick, you ain't got
a clue what you're facing! Eat bricks you hed up
bastard shits, scabs; you'll get what you are
creating Who the fuck do you think you're pushing,
'stay in place or get it' I'd think again to save
your skin,'cos if you come to close You'll fucking
regret it, you whine on all the hell you like
Repeat your warnings of plastic bullets, the gas,
the batons, the water cannon The more you oppress
the more we'll resist Riots, there ain't been a
riot, but one's knockin' at your door You've seen
nothing yet but houselheld pets, but you'll feel
the lions claw Proclaiming laws last victory, of
containing rebel shower When the time Is right
you'll get the fight that will totally test your
power Inciting, provoking trouble, that you know
can easilt be beaten To maintain the Image that we
need you, so thus re-confirm your position You
might trick some you scheming scum, but you'll
never get our obedience You can batter, beat us,
even imprison, yet still you'll never ever defeat
us Belfast...Brixton...Toxteth...Totteham...St.
Pauls...Hansworth... Reclaim the streets, reclaim
the towns, reclaim the nation What revolution,
this revolution, we all wanted a peaceful solution
But this institution, that institution, smashed
all hope of getting through to them.
Confrontations, escalating violations of the law
Repercussions of the mass destruction which in the
end is sure to mean Them pumping out the bullets,
their protection from the poor We will win 'cos we
have to, we ain't got nothing to lose no more And
what they lose they undoubtedly will forfeit
forever "They've got the guns, but we've got the
numbers"


----------



## david dissadent (Jul 4, 2009)

Does electric avenue count?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 4, 2009)

Any time you're Lambeth way
Any evening, any day 
You will find us all 
Doing the Lambeth Walk. Oy! 

Every little Lambeth gal 
With her little Lambeth pal
You will find them all 
Doing the Lambeth Walk. Oy!


----------



## kained&able (Jul 4, 2009)

the intro to alabama 3's- woke up this morning mention coldharbour lane and indeed they have an album with coldharbour lane in. Think theres another couple of theres that mentions brixton as well.

electric avenue - eddie grant is named after the road in brixton as well.




			
				misfits- london dungeon said:
			
		

> They called us walking corpses
> Unholy living dead
> They had to lock us up
> Put us in their british hell
> ...



is apparently about brixton.

Oh and the streets have a song that meantions brixton i thinks its has it come to this.


dave


----------



## wiskey (Jul 4, 2009)

urban got there already http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/songs.html


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 4, 2009)

*Enduser*

Enduser's   Dubplate12,       presumably this is a sampled dancehall track,  is he saying 'Brixton'  i always thought so perhaps someone can correct me ?


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 4, 2009)

The Streets, song from first album says "Brixton's burning up". 1st track I think "Turn The Page".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2009)

david dissadent said:


> Does electric avenue count?



yes


----------



## Spion (Jul 4, 2009)

5 nights of bleeding - LKJ

Madness, madness
Madness tight on the heads of the rebels
The bitterness erup's like a heart blas'
Broke glass, ritual of blood an' a-burnin'
Served by a cruelin' fighting
5 nights of horror and of bleeding
Broke glass, cold blades as sharp as the eyes of hate
And the stabbin', it's
War amongs' the rebels
Madness, madness, war

Night number one was in Brixton
Sofrano B sound system
'im was a-beatin' up the riddim with a fire
'im comin' down his reggae reggae wire
It was a sound checkin' down your spinal column
A bad music tearin' up your flesh
An' the rebels dem start a fighting
De youth dem just tun wild, it's
War amongs' the rebels
Madness, madness, war

Night number two down at Sheppard's
Right up Railton road
It was a night name friday when ev'ryone was high on brew or drew
A pound or two worth of Kali
Sound comin' down of the king's music iron
The riddim just bubblin' an' backfirin'
Ragin' an' risin'
When suddenly the music cut -
Steelblade drinkin' blood in darkness, it's
War amongs' the rebels
Madness, madness, war

Night number three, over the river
Right outside the Rainbow
Inside James Brown was screamin soul
Outside the rebels were freezin' cold
Babylonian tyrants descended
Bounced on the brothers who were bold
So with a flick of the wris', a jab and a stab
The song of hate was sounded
The pile of oppression was vomited
And two policemen wounded
Righteous, righteous war

Night number four at the blues dance, abuse dance
Two rooms packed and the pressure pushin' up
Hot, hotheads
Ritual of blood in the blues dance
Broke glass splintering, fire
Axes, blades, brain blas'
Rebellion rushin' down the wrong road
Storm blowin' down the wrong tree
And Leroy bleeds near death on the fourth night
In a blues dance, on a black rebellious night, it's
War amongs' the rebels
Madness, madness, war

Night number five at the Telegraph
Vengeance walk thru de doors
So slow, so smooth
So tight and ripe and -smash!
Broke glass, a bottle finds a head
And the shell of the fire heard -crack!
The victim feels fear
Finds hands, holds knife, finds throat
Oh, the stabbins and the bleedin' and the blood, it's
War amongs' the rebels
Madness, madness, war


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

Big Audio Dynamite - The Battle Of All Saints' Road

A couple of years ago down Ladbroke Grove
The Dreads uptight sitting on a treasure trove
A skinny white dude came in and took a chair
He had a black leather jacket and greased back hair

Well they ain`t seen nothing like it down the Mangrove
Plugged his guitar into a flat iron stove
Now all the brothers they began to stare
Hillybilly cat blew `em on their derriere

It`s the booze that picks you up
And throws you against the wall
Sometimes there`s a drought
Can`t get no sense at all

Now they had the grass he had the song
The Rocker and the Ras began to get along
Looking around for something to bang
They all joined in and this is what they sang...

We fired our guns and the coppers kept a coming
There wasn`t quite as many as there was a while ago
We fired once more and they began a running
Over Vauxhall Bridge and Via Pimlico

Cow foot curry herbage and macheté
`57 Chevy in a Rondolet
Red stripe BM a game of dominoes
Zebra serenade the honky`s and negros

Well it ain`t Mozart

Nowadays all quiet on the All Saints Road
Cops and yups come in by the truckload
A condo stands where the grass used to grow
Race attacks filofax and nobody goes

It`s the booze that picks you up
And throws you against the wall
Lost my vallet and my mind at the carnival

Seven Eleven McDonalds and Ho-Jo`s
Gettys` on the jetty watch the river flow
The Lambeth walk`s like 42nd Street
Folks I gotta tell you this town can`t be beat

Wadda dem-dem-dem.......


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2009)

Renegade Soundwave - Brixton
Genaside II - Sirens Of Acre Lane

(Both titular references rather than lyrical mentions.)


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 4, 2009)

one of flowered up's songs did. can't remember which one or the exact lyrics, though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2009)

Good call, Dodgers


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Renegade Soundwave - Brixton
> Genaside II - Sirens Of Acre Lane
> 
> (Both titular references rather than lyrical mentions.)



Genaside II - Death Of The Kamikazee (Eye Left My Wallet In Brixton Kentucky Mix)


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2009)

FUCKERY! by Amy Winehouse

fuckery


----------



## lunatrick (Jul 8, 2009)

Spion said:


> 5 nights of bleeding - LKJ
> 
> Madness, madness
> Madness tight on the heads of the rebels
> ...



that tune is so evocative..stone cold classic. bit depressing also I presume about the riots?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> conflict, the ungovernable force
> 
> Fuck off you, fuck your violent threats, your
> attempts to control the nation. Fuck off you
> ...


tune


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 9, 2009)

The megaphone guy from the fascist rally in the background of Pink Floyd's "Waiting for the Worms" mentions Brixton...



> "Will the Audience convene at one fifteen, outside Brixton town hall, where we will be...
> 
> WAITING !!!
> 
> The Worms will convene outside Brixton Town Hall. We'll be moving along at about 12 o'clock down Stockwell Road {?and then we'll cross at?} {Abbot's Road} and we'll be covering some distance, twelve minutes to three we'll be moving along Lambeth Road towards Vauxhall Bridge. Now when we get to the other side of Vauxhall Bridge we're in Westminster {Borough } area. It's quite possible we may encounter some Jew boys and from now on {?we've got to be careful?} by the way we go. At eighteen after midday, {?we'll all be at Hyde Park! and there we'll continue?..."


----------



## hipipol (Jul 9, 2009)

*Tipper Ranking*

Stepping on a 2b Bus

Solomom - where he talks about...

"let me tell ya bout them girl name Jane
She live a Brixton, Water Lane
She go ta Babylon, run a complain,
She tell them address, tell them me name,
She say I man samfie her gold chain"

Forgotten Brixton hero on the mic that boy


----------



## Andy the Don (Jul 9, 2009)

Sonny's Lettah(sic) - Linton Kwesi Johnson
Ok it's a poem really but is has been put to music.


----------



## chintz (Aug 4, 2009)

Trustafarian - Junior Blanks    mentions Brixton, can't remember the exact line but is something like "your Millionaire Daddy in a Essex mansion, you try so hard to be from Brixton"

( you can download the album free and legally from http://www.knuckleheads.co.uk/blanks/)


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 4, 2009)

Chip Taylor/Jon Langford - Brixton
Duke Special - Brixton Leaves
Red House Painters - Brockwell Park


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 4, 2009)

(AKA Porkpie from Desmond's)


----------



## rollinder (Aug 4, 2009)

Mpho's Box and Locks  (that song that samples Echo Beach) mentions 'a Friday night in Brixton...'


----------



## pickefoo (Aug 5, 2009)

The Shortcuts - The Bombs of Brixton
(myspace.com/theshortcutsrock)


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 19, 2009)

Basement Jaxx: 
"I Live in Camberwell" ("she lives in Brixton...")
"Where's Your Head At" ("All Brixton Crew...")


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 19, 2009)

I wouldn't be at all surpised if La Roux's album namechecks Brixton somewhere. There is an image of Atlantic Road in the CD booklet.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, it's not a song, but Marilyn Monroe mentions Brixton to Laurence Olivier as being where she lives in "The Prince and the Showgirl".


----------



## Totoro303 (Aug 19, 2009)

The Clash - The Guns of Brixton from 'London Calling'.


----------



## reubeness (Aug 19, 2009)

B.R.I.X.T.O.N 
Mr Man and the Illersapiens, played a set at Brixton Splash this year, local band, play in Cold Coast (old Z bar) on Thursday this week).


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 19, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, it's not a song, but Marilyn Monroe mentions Brixton to Laurence Olivier as being where she lives in "The Prince and the Showgirl".



yeah - you see a brixton water lane street sign


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2009)

In a dreary *Brixton* prison 
Where an Irish rebel lay 
By his side a priest was kneeling 
'Ere his soul should pass away 
Then he faintly murmered "Father" 
As he clasped him by the hand 
"Tell me this before I die 
Shall my soul pass through Ireland? 

Shall my soul pass through old Ireland 
Pass through Cork City grand 
Shall I see the old cathedral 
Where St. Patrick took his stand 
Shall I see that little chapel 
Where I pledged my heart and hand 
Then Father tell me truly 
Shall my soul pass through Ireland? 

'Twas for loving dear old Ireland 
In this prison cell I lie 
'Twas for loving dear old Ireland 
In this foreign land I'll die 
Will you meet my little daughter 
Will you make her understand 
Then Father tell me truly 
Shall my soul pass through Ireland?" 

With his heart pure as a lily 
And his body sanctified 
In that dreary British prison 
That brave Irish rebel died 
Prayed the priest that wish be granted 
As in blessing raised his hand 
"Father grant this brave man's prayer 
May his soul pass through Ireland"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2009)

Brixton Busters

Listen, listen, listen, here’s a song for Pearse and Nessan
Known as the *Brixton* Busters far and wide
Like a bolt right out *of* heaven they escaped from *Brixton* prison
The Provos they could not keep inside

It happened on a Sunday, it became an "on-the-run day"
Both lads had been praying on their knees
Sure the warders thought it shocking when the gun came from the stocking
And the lads said, "Hand over the keys"

Now they’re moving, movin, movin, get those police dogs moving
Get those doggies searching far and wide
It wasn’t semtex putty but a pistol in the gutty
That let the lads go out for the ride

Every Branch man in the nation went crazy with frustration
They were ordered to quickly find the trail
When they lost them at the station it cured their constipation
No wonder they are still looking pale

Movin’, movin’, movin’, get those police dogs moving
Get those doggies searching far and wide
It wasn’t semtex putty but a pistol in the gutty
That let the lads go out for the ride

Now England learn your lesson from lads like Pearse and Nessan
And the Volunteers you hold in cells today
Though you beat them and mistreat them you never will defeat them
They’ll be back again to fight another day

Now they’re moving, movin, movin, get those police dogs moving
Get those doggies searching far and wide
Now the ‘guvnor’s calculating the pension that is waiting
He can’t get those lads back inside

Shut the gate, shut the door! Don’t let out anymore!
Make sure there’s nowhere to hide!
Searching high and low! Where the hell did they go?
Provos- they could not keep inside

Shut the gate, shut the door! Don’t let out anymore!
Make sure there’s nowhere to hide!
Searching high and low! Where the hell did they go?
The Provos, they could not keep inside

Movin’, movin’, movin’…
Movin’, movin’, movin’…
Movin’, movin’, movin’…
The Provos they could not keep inside
Movin’, movin’, movin’…
The Provos they could not keep inside
Movin’, movin’, movin’…
The Provos they could not keep inside
Movin’, movin’, movin’…


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2009)

Who needs lobotomy when we've got the ITV?
Who needs ECT when there's good old BBC?
Switch on the set, light up the screen,
Fantasise and dream about what you might have been,
Who needs controlling when they've got the cathode ray?
They've got your fucking soul, now they'll fuse your brains away.
Mindless fucking morons sit before the set,
Being fed the mindless rubbish they deserve to get.
Can't switch off big brother, they've lost all will to act,
Lost in drab confusion, was it fiction, was it fact?
Another plastic bullet stuns another Irish child,
But no-one's really bothered, no, the telly keeps them mild.
They've lost all sense *of* feeling to the every hungry glow,
Drained *of* any substance by the vicious telly blow.
No longer know what's real or ain't, slowly going blind,
They stare into the goggle box while the world goes by, behind.
The Angels are on T.V. tonight, grey puke fucking shit.
The army occupy Ireland, but the boot will never fit.
Was it Coronation Street? Or was it Londonderry?
Oh it doesn't fucking matter, Paul Daniels'll keep us merry.
Yes, I've heard *of* Bobby Sands, wasn't it Emmerdale Farm?
Yes, that's right, he was kicked by a cow, I hope it didn't do him no harm.
And wasn't the Holocaust terrible, good thing it wasn't for real.
*Of* course I've heard *of* H-Block, it's the baccy with man appeal.
Deeper and deeper and deeper, layer upon layer.
Illusion, confusion, is there anyone left who can care?
Yes, the Abbey National cares for you. Nat West, and Securicor.
Well brings out the Branston bren-guns let's spice it up some more.
The Sweeney are cruising *Brixton*, created another Belfast.
And J.R.'s advising Thatcher on lighting, make up and cast.
A thousand camera lenses point at the people's pain,
As millions *of* mindless morons watch the action replay again, the action replay again.
Softly, softly, into your life, you're held in it's brilliant glow.
Softly, softly, feeding itself on the you you'll never know.
You're life's reduced to nothing, but an empty media game.
Big Brother ain't watching you mate, you're fucking watching him.

_Crass Nineteen Eighty Bore lyrics_


----------



## Kameron (Aug 22, 2009)

nipsla said:


> And God created Brixton - Carter USM



I fucking love that tune.

Missing from this list and from the editors list:

*Brixton Cat* first released by Dice the Boss in 1969 apparently although I didn't know that I've got a cover by Skaville (a couple of ex-Bad Manners boys)
Pink Floyd's *Waiting for the Worms* which I assumed post dated the Brixton riots but since it was released in 1979 it turns out to have been prescient.
*Journey to the Centre of Brixton* by R.O.C. who played an Offline once though I don't remember them playing that song, it is not them at their best in any case.
*Sister Rosetta* by the Alabama 3 is another of their songs that mentions Brixton although it is in a talkie at the front.
*Quixotes of moons fights the Wind-mill of Brixton* by Project 5am is probably the longest track title including the word Brixton although I didn't know that, it popped up in last.fm when I was searching for the lyrics to Brixton Cat.

And yes I do have a play list of songs about Brixton because I am a sad geek, I've added a couple from the editors page but The Illersapiens suck.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 22, 2009)

canibus - buckingham palace


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 5, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, it's not a song, but Marilyn Monroe mentions Brixton to Laurence Olivier as being where she lives in "The Prince and the Showgirl".



In an episode of "Sex and the City" Miranda won't come out coz she's watching a drama on BBC America in which a posh flower shop owner from (I think) Kensington is having an affair with a black guy from Brixton.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 9, 2009)

Also...

"Brixton, Bronx ou Baixada" a Portuguese-language tune from Brazilian group O Rappa.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2012)

(at the risk of annoying the board police by bumping the thread, but only recently got the record) -

Tighten Up, Vol. 88, Big Audio Dynamite

A windmill stands in the city of spades
The Effra River flows under Granville Arcade
Old dogs in cold harbour have fond memories
Remember the days, this was Viking country
Natives blacks and werewolves, yeah, we got it all
Every kind of exotic fruit on the market stall

Those drums keep on pounding​Since they moved in down the street​Cold wet surroundings​The cops don't like the beat​ 
Cost of bread is rising, the area's run down
They painted up the brickwork, they painted up the town
While my brother dug the ramjam, I got flea-pit matinees
And we'd catch the number 2, go up West for the day
Tighten Up, volume 2, sound system bon marché
Riots on Jebb Avenue, down Marcus Garvey Way

A windmill stands in the city of spades
The Effra River flows under Granville Arcade
There's Christmas lights on Railton Road, it looks like Oxford Street
If Santa's got electric goods, he'd better have receipts
I got no airs and graces, always been this way
After all I come from Brixton what else can I say


----------



## Sirena (Aug 14, 2012)

'Santa Isn't Coming Down To Brixton Town' by Jackie Robinson of the Pioneers as a solo release.


----------



## Moronik (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Aug 15, 2012)

Southside Connection


----------



## ringo (Aug 15, 2012)

Lots of ska/reggae not mentioned yet. These are just those with Brixton in the title, plent more mentioned in songs and DJ cuts:

Brixton, Lewisham - Tony Washington 1963
Brixton Cat, Big And Fat - Dice The Boss 1969
Scandal In Brixton Market - Laurel Aitken & Girlie 1970
Love Bug (Brixton Hop) - Derrick Morgan 1970
Brixton Reggae Festival - Setters 1970
Brixton Serenade - Lloyd Daley The Matador 1971
Brixton Hall - Dennis Alcapone 1975
Brixton Market - Lord Happiness 1976
Brixton Incident - Raymond Napthali & Roy Rankin 1981
Brixton Skank - Trinity 1981


----------



## Favelado (Aug 15, 2012)

Brixton mentioned within 20 seconds of the start. SW9 gets namechecked too. The video is clearly sarf, probably Brixton (maybe from the overland, maybe from the top of some flats?), but I'm not sure.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 15, 2012)

kained&able said:


> the intro to alabama 3's- woke up this morning mention coldharbour lane and indeed they have an album with coldharbour lane in. Think theres another couple of theres that mentions brixton as well.
> 
> 
> dave


 
For example, "Reachin'" which mentions Brixton and Josephine Avenue.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Aug 15, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> (AKA Porkpie from Desmond's)


 
Actually he did record a song about Brixton under his real name Ram John Holder! And mighty fine it is too!


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 15, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> Actually he did record a song about Brixton under his real name Ram John Holder! And mighty fine it is too!




Yeah I know, the tune was embedded in my original post, but seems to have since been removed from youtube.


----------



## Dr Nookie (Aug 15, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Yeah I know, the tune was embedded in my original post, but seems to have since been removed from youtube.


 
Ooh sorry!


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 15, 2012)

In fact, I would venture that there is very likely no district of a city anywhere as celebrated as Brixton in songs.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 15, 2012)

isvicthere? said:


> In fact, I would venture that there is very likely no district of a city anywhere as celebrated as Brixton in songs.


 
Now that's a challenge. Do the New York boroughs (or boros) count? There are a billion songs that mention Manhattan or Brooklyn, but if we rule those out and stick to districts in the way Brixton is a district, you may have a point.

Hip-hop might put South Central or Compton up there. Greenwich Village must make plenty of appearances across genres. Camden and (London's) Chelsea must crop up a fair bit for local competition.

Ah wait. Hollywood and Beverly Hills are going to give you a problem here.


----------



## Reno (Aug 15, 2012)

"Electric Avenue" by Eddie Grant


----------



## ringo (Aug 15, 2012)

isvicthere? said:


> In fact, I would venture that there is very likely no district of a city anywhere as celebrated as Brixton in songs.


 
Districts of Kingston (Jamaica) would probably give it a go:

Trenchtown
Waterhouse aka Firehouse
Greenwich Town
Jungle aka Dungle
Rema
Tivoli Gardens
August Town


----------



## Favelado (Aug 15, 2012)

It is Hollywood though isn't it? It's got to be?


----------



## Phill (Mar 4, 2013)

Mentions in Goldie - Inner City Life (Goes to Miami Mix) and Amy Winehouse - Me and Mr Jones


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2014)

just found this while meandering through some ska / reggae on mew tube

_Brixton Reggae Festival, _The Setters


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## danski (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## savoloysam (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2014)

also found jimmy cliff's version of _guns of brixton_


----------



## ChromaticMind (Sep 17, 2015)

When I saw this thread, I had to post this!

(from Wikipedia)
With a nod to The Rolling Stones' Exile on Main St., *Brixton-based* band *Alabama 3* named their debut album Exile on *Coldharbour Lane* after the road. Although *Woke Up This Morning* on this album mentions Coldharbour Lane, the mention is omitted from the "Chosen One Mix", used as the* theme song for The Sopranos.*


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2015)

Florrie Forde  (music hall star of Brixton road) sang a version of this 1920's song:

*WHO PUT THE BRICKS IN BRIXTON?*







A bright intelligent lad one day 
Was asking his dear old Dad 
The meaning of this and the meaning of that 
The questions were answered by Dad, pit and pat 
The Kiddie said, 'Dad, before bye bye I go 
There is another thing I'd like to know, 

*Chorus:* _Who put the bricks in Brixton? 
Who put the bat in Battersea? 
Who put the 'eye' in Highbury? 
Who put the shore in Shoreditch? 
And there's another thing I'd like to know 
Who left the King in KIngsway? 
And who put the jerry in Jericho?' _

'Plums come from Plumstead I know that quite well 
And wool comes from Woolwich too 
From Glasgow, I know we get plenty of glass 
Inside the basoon there's plenty of bass 
Roses they bloom out in far Picardy 
They don't bloom like the noses in sweet Bloomsbury.' 

*Chorus:* _Who put the bricks in Brixton? 
Who put the bat in Battersea? 
Who put the 'eye' in Highbury? 
Who put the shore in Shoreditch? 
And there's another thing I'd like to know 
Who left the King in KIngsway? 
And who put the jerry in Jericho?'_


----------



## ringo (Dec 10, 2015)

Brixton - Violinbwoy (Tribe 84 Records) UK 12" 2015


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 11, 2015)

Spion said:


> 5 nights of bleeding - LKJ
> 
> Madness, madness
> Madness tight on the heads of the rebels
> ...



Ah, the Telegraph! Perhaps we need a thread about mentions in song of no longer existing Brixton landmarks.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## nogojones (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 25, 2015)

Anyone else heard this before? I imagine it predates the Pop-isation of Brixton by some years.


----------



## haushoch (Dec 26, 2015)

*Trams of Old London by Robyn Hitchcock*
Trams of old London
Taking my baby into the past 
And it's trams of old London 
Blow my mind

Ludgate, Fenchurch, Highgate Hill
Rolling slowly up there still, uh-huh
Waterloo and Clerkenwell
Out to Aldgate East as well, uh-huh

On a clear night you can see
Where the rails used to be
Oh it seems like ancient myth
They once ran to Hammersmith

Trams of old London
Taking my baby into the past 
And it's trams of old London 
Blow my mind

Through Electric Avenue,
*Brixton* down in southwest two, uh-huh
Teddington and Kennington
Twickenham and Paddington, uh-huh

In the Blitz they never closed
Though they blew up half the roads
Oh it hurts me just to see 'em
Going dead in a museum
Ah...

Trams of old London
Taking my baby into the past 
And it's trams of old London 
Blow my mind

Trams of old London
Taking my baby into the past 
And it's trams of old London 
Blow my mind


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 4, 2017)

another meander on mew tube led to 

'Brixton is Free' - Dice the Boss


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2017)

haushoch said:


> Trams of old London
> Taking my baby into the past
> And it's trams of old London
> Blow my mind
> ...


Trams never ran down Electric Avenue

#pedant


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Trams never ran down Electric Avenue
> 
> #pedant



But it WAS represented as a car-bearing thoroughfare in the film Johnny Was, which, apart from a flashback scene, was shot entirely in Brixton, and which includes surprisingly impressive performances from Vinnie Jones and, err... Lennox Lewis.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2018)

this evening's wanderings on mew tube found

brixton rocket, the rudies (who also did 'brixton cat' as above - the band were from brixton - more here)


----------



## mx wcfc (May 25, 2018)

Irritatingly, I have the sleeve still, but not the actual record.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 25, 2018)

ChromaticMind said:


> When I saw this thread, I had to post this!
> 
> (from Wikipedia)
> With a nod to The Rolling Stones' Exile on Main St., *Brixton-based* band *Alabama 3* named their debut album Exile on *Coldharbour Lane* after the road. Although *Woke Up This Morning* on this album mentions Coldharbour Lane, the mention is omitted from the "Chosen One Mix", used as the* theme song for The Sopranos.*




This is the proper brixton (or LJ or CW) ver


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 26, 2018)

Shakespeare references Brixton, indirectly, when Hamlet can't see what bus it is.

"2B or not 2B, that is the question"


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2018)

Well, here's an interesting fact for y'all - Brixton is the third most sung about place in the UK, claims report


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2018)

This list was posted in FB:

Brixton Briefcase - Chase and Status
Brixton - Sneakbo
Brixton to Bow - The Manor
Guns of Brixton - Nouvelle Vogue
Brixton Memories - Yoga
Daydreaming Brixton Bss Mix - Massive Attack
Brixton - EVC
Hotel in Brixton - Baxter Dury
Guns of Brixton - Dub Spencer and Trance Hill
The Brixton Busters - The Irish Brigade
Kung Fu Battle in Brixton - Prince Fatty
Brixton Direction - Stacy Glass
Brixton Sky - Joe Corbin
Brixtonstrasse - Cosmin TRG
Brixton Cat - Rico and the Rudies
Brixton - Zebrahead
Brixton Poetry - Last Pandemic
Brixton Kiss - The Shakers
Brixton House - Mo Kolours
Strezelby z Brixton - The Analogs
Brixton Baby - Ty
Guns of Brixton - Chicha Libre
Brixton Stories - Underground Heros
Brixton - Horseman


----------



## Rushy (Dec 6, 2018)

Scandal in a Brixton Market


----------



## Casaubon (Dec 6, 2018)

Calexico have also covered 'Guns of Brixton'.



Cover versions always irritate me by mis-pronouncing 'Black Maria'. 
I think you have to be of a certain age to know the correct pronounciation - it's 'Mar-eye-ah', not 'Mar-ee-ah'
Police van - Wikipedia


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 6, 2018)

And God Created Brixton by Carter USM has gotta be one of the best: 

I walked from my baby's Brixton flat
Into a riot
I thought of maybe turning back
Till things were quiet
When all the buildings to be burned
Had been burned
And all the cars to overturn
Were overturned

Outside the prison they were screen testing the free
Open auditions for closed circuit T.V
Your baby brother would be there outside the jail
Throwing bottles as the police sirens wailed

And a love song might not be suitable
But you look beautiful tonight
Death and disaster only make me love you more
The morning after the night that went before
When the brains of Brixton with conflicting points of views
Are outside The Ritzy on the local TV news

A love song might not be suitable
But you look beautiful tonight
And if you feel the same way as I feel
Everything will be alright

I was thinking
Let's forget about the car
And do some late night drinking
In a late night drinking bar
It isn't far, well, it's my local anyway
I know the barman
And there's a small vocal P.A

Now the insurance man has left you with the news
That your third party fire and theft would be no use
And I know a love song isn't suitable or right
But you look beautiful, beautiful tonight
And if you feel the same was as I feel
Everything will be alright

Tonight, big brother is watching you
And I am watching too
I will watch over you
Like a thunderbolt out of the blue
Something told me it was true
God created me and you
And God created Brixton too
Hallelujah, praise the Lord
Tonight you can rest assured
The Father, Son, the Holy Ghost and I
Will love you more than most tonight


----------



## nick (Mar 11, 2019)

Not a lyric as such, but there is a track by Four Tet called SW9 9SL.
This is the postcode of the Brixton academy


----------



## Jangleballix (Mar 12, 2019)

*Julie Driscoll, Brian Auger & The Trinity*
*Vauxhall to Lambeth Bridge*


----------



## Jangleballix (Mar 12, 2019)

The Kinks - Lavender Hill


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2019)

I see nobody picked up the passing reference in the Tom Robinson Band's "Up against the Wall"
*(verse 3)

"Up Against The Wall"*

Dark haired dangerous schoolkids
Vicious, suspicious sixteen
Jet-black blazers at the bus stop
Sullen, unhealthy and mean
Teenage guerrillas on the tarmac
Fighting in the middle of the road
Supercharged FS1Es on the asphalt
The kids are coming in from the cold

Look out, listen can you hear it
Panic in the County Hall
Look out, listen can you hear it
Whitehall (got us) up against a wall
Up against the wall

High wire fencing on the playground
High rise housing all around
High rise prices on the high street
High time to pull it all down
White boys kicking in a window
Straight girls watching where they gone
Never trust a copper in a crime car
Just whose side are you on?

Look out, listen can you hear it
Panic in the County Hall
Look out, listen can you hear it
Whitehall (got us) up against a wall
Up against the wall

Consternation in Brixton
Rioting in Notting Hill Gate
Fascists marching on the high street
Carving up the welfare state
Operator get me the hotline
Father can you hear me at all?
Telephone kiosk out of order
Spray-can writing on the wall

Look out, listen can you hear it
Panic in the County Hall
Look out, listen can you hear it
Whitehall got us up against a wall
Up against the wall 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ9qR7CMCvo&list=RDyQ9qR7CMCvo&start_radio=1&t=215


Tom Robinson and the Tom Robinson Band were quintessential mid 1970s Brixton in their ethos. I remember pogoing happily to this stuff at the Sols Arms London University Gaysoc discos and I bought the album in 1978 when living in Putney. I hadn't aspired to be  Brixton resident at that point. Only moved here in December 1978.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 12, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I see nobody picked up the passing reference in the Tom Robinson Band's "Up against the Wall"
> *(verse 3)
> 
> "Up Against The Wall"*
> ...




It's "Consternation in _Mayfair_".  There are incorrect lyrics on the internet.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> It's "Consternation in _Mayfair_".  There are incorrect lyrics on the internet.


Well spotted. Right album wrong track

Prejudice poison
Polluting this land
I'm a middle-class kiddie
But I know where I stand
We got brothers in Brixton
Backs to the wall
Bigots on the backlash
Divided we fall

But we ain't gonna take it
Ain't gonna take it
They're keeping us under
But we ain't gonna take it no more

Women with children
Have to carry the can
Till they lose them in divorce courts
To some pig of a man
We got Benyon and Whitehouse
Trying to get us stitched
'Cause abortion and a gay scene
Only meant for the rich

But we ain't gonna take it
Ain't gonna take it
They're keeping us under
But we ain't gonna take it no more Sisters and brothers
What have we done
We're fighting each other
Instead of the Front
Better get it together
Big trouble to come
And the odds are against us
About twenty to one

But we ain't gonna take it
Ain't gonna take it
They're keeping us under
But we ain't gonna take it no more



Power in the Darkness (1978)Tom Robinson Band
1.  Up Against the Wall
2.  Grey Cortina
3.  Too Good to Be True
4.  Ain't Gonna Take It 
6.  The Winter of '79
7.  Man You Never Saw
8.  Better Decide Which Side You're On
9.  You Gotta Survive
10.  Power In The Darkness


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2019)

First line:

Welcome to Brixton...


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 21, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> In Acre Lane there is a barber showing photographs...



"I read the news today, oh boy/4000 holes in Brixton, Lambeth"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 6, 2019)

Brixton by Lloyd Charmers / The Jokers just came up on RJR - not heard it before


----------



## dbs1fan (Oct 7, 2019)

Typically Tropical  'Barbados'
I don't want to be a bus driver all my life
I've seen too much of Brixton town in the night
Fly away on coconut airways 
Fly me high, Barbados sky....


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 7, 2019)

dbs1fan said:


> Typically Tropical  'Barbados'
> I don't want to be a bus driver all my life
> I've seen too much of Brixton town in the night
> Fly away on coconut airways
> Fly me high, Barbados sky....


I was 12 when that came out and loved it.......


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2020)

Here's one I didn't know about: 

House on the Hill  - Kevin Coyne



> I wander round that Brixton Square with the bottles strewn everywhere
> Under tables and under chairs and they're all broken
> Where the big red face of the man on the beat Says Hey, have you had someting to eat?
> Thrusts out his yellow teeth, they're all for biting
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MayaE (Jun 23, 2022)

Such a lovely new addition <3


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2022)

MayaE said:


> Such a lovely new addition <3



She's great 











						Joy Crookes celebrates nature and music with the launch of her ‘My Community, our Nature’ collaboration with Timberland
					

We first came across Joy Crookes recording a video in Pope’s Road Brixton back in September 2021, and last week we were invited along to celebrate her ‘My Community, our Nature’ campaign, the…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				














						Feathers fly in Joy Crookes music promo shoot in Pope’s Road, Brixton
					

Shoppers were left sneezing as boxes of feathers were sent skyward as part of a music video shoot in Pope’s Road, Brixton today.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## felonius monk (Jun 24, 2022)

A couple of contemporary jazz instrumentals from Myele Manzanza: Brixton Blues and Coldharbour Lane


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 24, 2022)

Doesn't look like the thread has had this?


----------



## MayaE (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm terribly bad with understanding lyrics and I can't seem to find them online for this version, but I'm sort of pretty sure there's lots of Brixton references here, and although I wasn't around at that time, it sort of _feels_ like reminiscence of Brixton in the 80s to me - so I always considered it a 'Brixton song' (even without understanding the full of it)..


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2022)

Since someone revived this thread - look at what we have become!


----------

